# vorher nachher eure bmx



## Amarus (7. Juni 2007)

hallo erst mal 



ich will von euch ein paar Bilder zum thema vorher nachher 
wie sah euer bmx aus und wie sieht es jetzt aus


----------



## Nathol (8. Juni 2007)

Von 



zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (8. Juni 2007)

oh! geschrumpft....


----------



## Benh00re (8. Juni 2007)

hahaha


----------



## derdani (8. Juni 2007)

boah krass. wie bist du denn drauf. du musst ne schweine kohle investiert ham um sone hammer bude draus zu machen oder?


----------



## Pulle666 (10. Juni 2007)

vorher:



nachher:



(bis auf kette aktuell)


----------



## Core-Ride (16. Juni 2007)

sieht geil aus pulle^^


----------



## Pulle666 (17. Juni 2007)

dank dir


----------



## King Jens one (18. Juni 2007)

vor einem Jahr





und heute


----------



## Amarus (18. Juni 2007)

King Jens one schrieb:


> vor einem Jahr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist mal ein geiles teil


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (15. Juli 2007)

vorher: 



nacher:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derdani (18. Juli 2007)

vorher






nachher


----------



## paule_p2 (18. Juli 2007)

also vorher wars definitiv schöner... der lack von heute is zwar echt net... aber vom gesamteindruck vorher!


----------



## DD_Dirtzzz (20. Juli 2007)

vorher



 


nachher


----------



## Raddon (20. Juli 2007)




----------



## AVE (24. Juli 2007)

vorher:

http://666kb.com/i/am14zo3cqswyxxs55.jpg



nacher:

http://666kb.com/i/aqa5n30h7vf1jpn94.jpg


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. Juli 2007)

zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzokka (31. Juli 2007)

Geiloo!


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (31. Juli 2007)

zu


----------



## wittmunder (7. August 2007)

Echt coole Bikes dabei


----------



## paule_p2 (7. August 2007)




----------



## Bmxer Fabian (12. August 2007)

Voher:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zu:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zu:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## nicusy (15. August 2007)




----------



## L_AIR (24. August 2007)

(www.felt.de)


----------



## nicusy (24. August 2007)

was hat sich da jetzt außer den griffen geändert??


----------



## L_AIR (24. August 2007)

die Reifen ^^


----------



## Carl Johnson (25. August 2007)

jetzt ich ... auch´n felt, aufgepasst:


is zwar das 07 modell und ich hab das 06er modell ... aber is ja egal, fast kein unterschied (bis auf anderes kettenblatt und schwarze gabel ...)








und jetzt neu:







cyaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bmxer Fabian (23. Oktober 2007)

Mein erstes:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann das:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zu dem:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zu dem:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zu dem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und jetzt ist es so:


----------



## Dnoizer (23. Oktober 2007)

vorher




nachher


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (23. Oktober 2007)

spiels du bei irate architect?!


----------



## baby-biker max (23. Oktober 2007)

vorher :  



nacher :


----------



## Romster77 (23. Oktober 2007)

Dnoizer schrieb:


> vorher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schick


----------



## Amarus (23. Oktober 2007)

nicht schlecht ehrlich


----------



## Dnoizer (24. Oktober 2007)

Udo_Unterbuchse schrieb:


> spiels du bei irate architect?!



nein, sind sehr gute freunde von mir. ich spiel in einer anderen kapelle


----------



## street (25. Oktober 2007)

vorher:






[/URL][/IMG]


nacher:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pulle666 (25. Oktober 2007)

joa ganz cool
@dnoizer:wo spielst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (31. Oktober 2007)

-->






(Rahmenfarbe ist die selbe!)


----------

